# JOHN FRANK



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not the place to post this info but other things have been posted. 
Steve Speck called me this morning with news that John Frank was admitted to hospital earlier this week. Doctor said he needed some repair work on his engine. 
I called John to check on him and he sounds great. Just borded being in hospital. 
He said they would probably do bypass surgery on Mon or Tues. 
Keep John in your thoughts and prayers. I ask John if was okay to let you guyd know about him


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wishing John the best in his procedure and recovery. It will be good see read his post about how steamed he got having to eat hospital food!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Just talked to John a little while ago, he's probably already trying to run the place like his rail road. I think that he would rather have Dave Hottman come down and do the bypass procedure...........but I talked him into letting the good folks at the Houston Medical Center do it. 
Thanking you for any and all prayers directed his way..................


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

All my best to John!!


----------



## Mike Bickford (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve S, 

Please pass my best wishes to John for his operation. 
It was great to meet you both last November.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve S. 
Please pass along best wishes to John. 


To the original post, This is the correct place to post this, as John is one of the more active ones here in Live Steam,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
and 2nd the bypass procedure will be like fixing a clogged super heater on an Accucraft engine./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

Jeff


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I sai in post, I checked with John first before posting and like you said he is "LIVE Steam". 
I know he has helped me in my live steam pusuits.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm wishing the best for John. I hope the surgery goes well and that he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

All my best to John. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery 
John Corradini


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw John today and considering that he just had By Pass surgery yesterday, he is doing very good. The surgery was a success. Other then lots of pain, he is in good spirits and doing well.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve! That's good to know.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, 

Thanks for the update on John's by-pass operation. I'm glad it was a success. 

I look forward to seeing John again when he "has enough steam" to attend a *Steamin' at Steve's* steam up.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw John again today. He is still in ICU but things seem to be going well. Sure hurts when he has to cough though! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

John got out of ICU today and is starting to look like his old self again. He was fired up to hear that the Accucraft 4-4-0's have started shipping. He is being told that he will not be able to lift more then about 5 pounds for 6 weeks or more, so I guess he will just have to hang out around the track and tell everyone how to run their engines instead of running his own.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like he can hold a radio transmitter/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Can you trust him at the controlls/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear the news about John. Looking forward to when we can get together and run steam. I know it has been way to hot here to do any serious "steamin". 
Hey Steve, thinking about an Aster S2. What doyou think?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like he can hold a radio transmitter


Thats a good point there Mr. Grunge. But guess who will be lugging his engines around for him......./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif Art the S2 is a beautiful engine and with the Vanderbilt tender will sure to be a Aster classic. I also think that they will run as well as the Berk or Mikado. I am probably going to pass on one.............however, if you get one I know where you can run it any time that you would want to.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news, John got out of the hospital yesterday. Now that his pipes are back in order, maybe he will be steaming again soon.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear thast John is out of the hospital. Do you think I will have my new toy by the time he is able to run live steam again. Man am I excited. Ordered the 8 car set of the USA 
aluminm sided passenger cars for the GN . 
Wecome back Mr Steam. Missed having you posting.


----------



## gefrank (Jan 15, 2008)

Again, thanks to everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. I am underegoing rehab at my brothers place for now. Hope to be back in Katy soon. John


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

gLAD YOU ARE ABLE TO AT LEAST GET ON PC. LET US KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO DO ANY WORK ON YOUR LAYOUT JOHN. TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF AND PARDON THE CAPS ON THE TYPING TO TIRED TO SHIFT TABS.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to have you back in the steam community. Good health and quick but full recovery. Take care.


----------



## sparks (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

So Glad you are out and about. You have my prayers for continued healing and a good rehab. Hope to see you soon down some railroad line. 

Chuck


----------

